# &#[email protected]$#@@#!- Yeast spill in aquarium- Fixed!



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

The only thing you can do IME, is a 100% water change, and keep an airstone in it.


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

I had mine collapse on me, I did 2 50% waterchanges a day for 2 days and added a powerhead with a prefilter to catch the snot from the yeast mixture. Was crystal clear in 4 days. All fish were fine, did loose some fissidens and balsamica to being smothered by the snot but the rest of the plant is doing good.


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

When it happened to me, I got 2 liters of the mix in my 29 gallon tank. My filter clogged, and plants all died. I did daily 50% water changes for about a month, then gave up ad drained the stupid thing.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

This is another good reason to go with a pressurized system.


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

It sure is, and working on it at the moment. Just trying to figure out how to set them up with 19 tanks.


----------



## Winstonsmith (Dec 7, 2008)

My problem is space. This aquarium literally sits on a kitchen counter and there's no space for much additional equipment. I'm using a 1.5L bottle which I can hide behind the Eheim filter. 

I'm lucky in that I didn't discharge more than 100 ml into the tank, but it still made a heck of a mess.

I turned off the filtration, and added a flocculating agent, which I let act in the tank for a couple hours. I've turned the filter back on and lots of gooey stuff is being sucked out, which is good. I think it could have been a lot worse, and the fish aren't showing any signs of distress. 

I'll be more carefull next time


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

I did the same thing, but I pulled the fish out before I did anything else, suprisingly they where all cooperable. I just started over with the tank after that, it was already inside my filter so hell, what really could I do?


----------



## Winstonsmith (Dec 7, 2008)

Problem resolved---

If anyone else has this problem these are the steps I took

I did a 50% water change. That's all I could get out of my RO system on short notice and my tap water is nasty.

Added Accu-clear, turned off filter for an hour to stop agitation and allowed it to work for a couple hours.

Restarted filtration and added an air stone. The yeast were sucking out the oxygen and creating toxic levels of CO2

The next day I added added a second dose of Accu-clear.

Most of the cloudiness was gone the following day, but then I rearranged some things in the aquarium and did a 50% water change. POOF! Back to square one.

I treated again with accu-clear and this time I went to plan B, which was to add Opti-Carb to my filter. I couldn't find Purigen locally, so I went with that.

Next morning all the cloudiness was gone, and by the end of the day the water was clearer than it's ever been.

Problem seems to be gone.

Thank goodness!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update! I am glad to hear you had great success. I am keeping this bookmarked for future references.


----------



## Mr_Electrical (Mar 4, 2013)

*Overnight fix*

I had some of my CO2 yeast sludge boil over into my tank and was able to fix it overnight.

I remembered from my high school Biology class several years ago that hydrogen peroxide kills yeast from an experiment we did in class. I did a bit of research and found that up to 1ml of 3% hydrogen peroxide (what comes in most consumer bottles of the stuff) can be put in a tank per 30 liters and be safe for your fish. I put 2.5ml of the solution in my 20 gallon using one of those kid medicine syringes and set up an air stone with pretty hefty air flow and the yeast was completely gone in the morning. I turned off all the lights in the tank as light breaks down hydrogen peroxide faster.

To save a bit of cash, I took out the airline tubing to the diffuser in the tank and purged it with around 200ml of hydrogen peroxide as well. Just fill up that same syringe, stick the end into the airline, and inject that puppy. Repeat until you stop seeing tiny bubbles coming out, then do it a few more times. 

I also added a bubble counter with vitamin C in its water. The idea is that the anti fungal properties of ascorbic acid will kill any yeast hitch hiking into the tank without damaging the fish.

Note that if you do this, you will have to recycle your tank. I've got a large bottle of SeaChem Stablize that has all the bacteria you need. When I used it to set up my tank from new, it cycled the tank in just little over a week and has been golden since. 0 ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites with the plants (and I'm fairly non religious about water changes).

My fish and plant are all doing great so far. I have chocolate gouramis, rainbow fish, rummy nose tetras, a rainbow shark, an algae eater, and a handful of shrimp. The plants are indica, ludwiga, sword grass, and a couple grasses and needle-ee plants I can't recall. The chocolate gouramis and rummynoses were a bit stressed, but most of that was due to the massive current I induced with the air stone (I had a 50 gallon air pump with all the outputs running into one line into a 24 inch bubble bar).


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

+1, good info which isn't widely enough known in my opinion. Start with a good water change. After that, treat with H2O2. It not only kills the yeast, it generates badly needed oxygen in the process. And with the yeast around to react with, the H2O2 will be rapidly consumed and have minimal other impact. You might avoid a cycle, even a mini cycle, but always test to make sure.

It can also be squirted on the substrate, or other things covered with biofilms, to quickly raise oxygen levels in cases of CO2 overdose. It does so much faster than aeration, though that or some other means should also be used to drive off the excess CO2.

No need to turn off the lights. Light does break down H2O2, but it takes days.

I like the ideas of flushing the airline with H2O2 and putting vitamin C in the bubble counter, hadn't heard those suggested before.


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm and idiot and I shook the DIY CO2 bottle. Because I'm an idiot. I just turned the filter onto high (to agitate the water) and did 50% water change twice. Nothing died. All is good.


----------

